
Ask HN: What happened to rules engines? - nanxor
Why are rules engines not more widely used in current software systems?
======
jonbaer
You mean beyond what is Drools and OpenRules? I think CEP and to some extent
ML took over w/ (IMO) better documentation and better libraries.

